# New VIP 621 comming soon



## igot2gonow (Aug 18, 2007)

Got a memo on the new vip 621 receiver today. 

Dual tuner single tv.
Tuner 1 hd, tuner 2 sd. 200 hours sd and 30 hours hd.

Basicly pretty much the same as a 921 except mepeg 4. 

Color blank.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Somehow I doubt Dish would engineer a receiver that has 1 HD tuner and 1 SD tuner. There is no reason why both tuners would not be HD, even if you only connect to one TV. If there is a second tuner in the receiver, it stands to reason it would be the same design as the 1st tuner.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I could see customers which would want a 622 made as a single user receiver.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

THere is NO need for a single output receiver at all. If you want a single picture and want pip features etc, put the receiver into SINGLE mode. IF you want to watch different tv channels, on two different tvs at the same time, you put it in DUAL mode. Why does DISH keep cluttering the line up of receivers with redundant receivers? I consider this a big step backwards to the 921 /721 receivers except that the new receiver will have a dvr fee. The only thing I can see that MIGHT be a factor is that you won't get charged a phone line connection fee if you use this new receiver.... WAIT a minute! THe fee is for all dual tuner receivers like the 622/722/522/625/and the new one 621 or 612 or what ever it will be called. So I see no reason for making this receiver unless the customers can't get up and push a button on the front of their receivers to change the mode from dual mode to single mode.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I have to question the need for such a receiver too. As Mike said put a two room receiver in single mode. 

Unless there is something in the specs that we have not seen yet (or some other advantage like fewer fees) I can't see why subscribers would want this receiver instead of a 722.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Bill R said:


> I have to question the need for such a receiver too. As Mike said put a two room receiver in single mode.
> 
> Unless there is something in the specs that we have not seen yet (or some other advantage like fewer fees) I can't see why subscribers would want this receiver instead of a 722.


Dish actually showed this model(perhaps a dummy box) many months ago so it may be coming. And for people like me who only run their 622's in single mode there would be an advantage. Should ONLY count as one rented tuner. And it should be slightly cheaper for dish to manufacture.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

igot2gonow said:


> Got a memo on the new vip 621 receiver today.
> 
> Dual tuner single tv.
> Tuner 1 hd, tuner 2 sd. 200 hours sd and 30 hours hd.
> ...


I would say it is 622 with one TV output. 'Castrated' 622. 
Taking in account no new beta FW spooling, I could suggest it will use 622 code.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I tend to agree with P Smith on this one.

Same features as a 622 in single mode. Perhaps a little less expensive because of no TV2 composite output. I really don't see a reason to develop it unless it is also a VC-1 receiver similar to the 722.

Certainly NOT "one tuner HD, one tuner SD". We heard that statement (and still do) about the 622. All tuners on the 622 are HD and there is no reason not to have all tuners on the 621 be HD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

IMO, second HD output will add load to the 'poor' main BCM7038 and will create more complicated device include adding one more BCM7412 ( for decompression one additional HD stream for TV2) and HDMI/components circuitry for connectivity.
I'm pretty sure Dish have EVT device with the feature, but seems to me they have issues what prevent push it to production, the market is ready to consume it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

On the 622 all tuners are HD (yep, one of the first things I did with it last year when I got mine was record three HD shows at a time - and play back two previously recorded HD shows, one on each TV).

The TV2 output is SD, but one can still watch and record HD programs on TV2. Watch them later on TV1 if you need HD output - the receiver is recording it in HD.

A second HD output is a good idea but I expect E* will go a different way than putting two HD outputs on the same receiver. Perhaps ethernet to a 211 or other ViP receiver. Perhaps an external box that would mimic this connection without satellite connection (a 201?). But that's an issue for later. (Anyone else doing two or more independent HD outputs on a receiver yet?)


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

igot2gonow said:


> Got a memo on the new vip 621 receiver today.
> 
> Dual tuner single tv.
> Tuner 1 hd, tuner 2 sd. 200 hours sd and 30 hours hd.
> ...


I believe that the 621 was mention in a tech chat. It is only a one tuner receiver with two output. One is HD the second is Sd. The clue is the model number 621--620 series with one turner----622 620 series with two turner.

PS like the 622 the 621 does have a HD over the air tuner.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> I believe that the 621 was mention in a tech chat. It is only a one tuner receiver with two output. One is HD the second is Sd. The clue is the model number 621--620 series with one turner----622 620 series with two turner.


So a 921 has two receivers or one?

Following the numbering scheme a x2x should have two tuners (apparently not counting the OTA) and an xx1 should have one output (although the ViP receivers have all outputs active at the same time, HD and SD downconvert of the same output).

The 211 is a one tuner one output. The 222 is a two tuner two output. A 612 might be one tuner two output (what would TV2 watch if not DVRd?). But a 621 should be two tuners, one output.

(Of course, there are receivers that don't follow ... 301,501,508,510,625 ... but most do follow the rule.)


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

I think the X21 series is probably less expensive to manufacture (multiply this by many many many times) and will not require the additional cost of the backfeed. This is a box for those who are using 1 television for their DVR needs. And we had better believe that the former cost analyst, Ergie-pooh himself, has the spreadsheets to prove its cost effectiveness. This guy almost always goes the money saving route. They are now installing more expensive 2 TV DVR's in a lot of homes that will be feeding just 1 TV--IMHO. Charlie feels he can save 10 cents with the X21 series. But I thought both tuners would be HD, just no "real" support for 2nd TV (Agile modulator). I presume it will still have the old Ch.3/4 output.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ALL TUNERS WILL BE HD. There is no reason for them not to be.

The lie that the second tuner cannot record HD has been around since the ViP-622 DVR was released. Yes, it's a lie. The information has been corrected so many times that it can no longer be considered an error on the part of those who repeat it. This report of "SD only recording" on tuner 2 is just extending the lie to the new product.

Thinking that there would be an SD only tuner on the "621" was an error. It has been corrected. Please don't repeat it as a lie that the 2nd tuner is SD only.

As far as the modulators go ...
The 622 allows for both TV1 and TV2 to be agile modulated across the UHF band (two channels apart minimum). I have mine set up for channels 50 and 52 (so they don't interfere with OTA channels I have on my distribution system). Would it be cheaper to use a VHF 3/4 modulator similar to the ViP-211's? Maybe 10¢. What they save in parts they would lose in software development to handle the different hardware. It would be a lot easier to start with a 622 and disable "Dual Mode" than have alternate menus in the same software. Cheaper too,


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like Dish is engineering it's own Celeron or Semperon.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

This thread is sounding more like a mini episode of Mythbusters all the time.


----------



## igot2gonow (Aug 18, 2007)

This thread is sounding more like a mini episode of Mythbusters all the time.

I agree with that. I am off work for a few days, but I will print out the specs and post them here. 

IMO the 621 is an MPEG-4 replacement for all the 721/921's still out there. It is also an HD upgrade option for all those 501/508/510 customers that want to upgrage to HD.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

Cost.

Broadcom and ST do not have a 1-chip solution YET for 2 HD tuners with 2 MPEG4 decoders.


----------

